# Visa Run October 2011



## JCarter86 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey,

I am planning to do a visa run at the beginning of october (probably to oman). does anyone know how expensive it is when I go there with my own car (e.g. I read something about a toll for using the streets there)? how much does a visa for oman cost?

I know there are a lot of other topics about these visa runs with some answers for my question but these topics a bit older and I just want to make sure I have the current information....

Thx a lot


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

JCarter86 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am planning to do a visa run at the beginning of october (probably to oman). does anyone know how expensive it is when I go there with my own car (e.g. I read something about a toll for using the streets there)? how much does a visa for oman cost?
> 
> ...


When i went to Oman last year it cost me around 5 omanin rial... few hotels der just cross the border stay there for few days and come back...


----------



## JCarter86 (Aug 25, 2011)

ash.naz said:


> When i went to Oman last year it cost me around 5 omanin rial... few hotels der just cross the border stay there for few days and come back...


thx, but acutally I dont have the time to spend some days in oman, only time for a few hours  is it still possible?


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

If you are in Dubai then isn't RAK a better option. Half a day round trip?


----------



## JCarter86 (Aug 25, 2011)

oops, took the wrong area... i dont live in dubai, i am living in abu dhabi.... i would prefer the easiest/shortest way and I heard oman would be easy.

but what is rak?


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

If u take the flight air Arabia from sharjah it will coast u 500 Durham only 
U can park ur care in the airport 
The flight will take 3 hours going and coming


----------



## JCarter86 (Aug 25, 2011)

but why should I spent 500AED for taking a plane to a destination I dont want to stay so long? Instead I could just drive to oman with my car and combine it with a trip to al ain?! ;-)
how much would it cost??


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

In ur situation it will coast u the gas onlu


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Guys you need to search the forum a little better!

Its very simple:

Drive to Hatta border, get exit stamp, drive another 4km to the border, pay AED 200 and tell them you are going back to Dubai, they then give you an Omani entry and exit stamp at the same time, then turn around and drive back to the border, get a new UAE entry stamp, drive back to Dubai.

If you know what you are dong its a 3 hour round trip. No tolls, no hotels, no hidden costs.

For more details search the forum.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Guys you need to search the forum a little better!
> 
> Its very simple:
> 
> ...


@webmongaz: this is the sound advice so far.. i would the same... :clap2:


----------



## ala2184 (Oct 6, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Guys you need to search the forum a little better!
> 
> Its very simple:
> 
> ...


Is it necessary to cross the Omani border? (for someone who just needs an exit stamp from the UAE).
Thanks!


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

ala2184 said:


> Is it necessary to cross the Omani border? (for someone who just needs an exit stamp from the UAE).
> Thanks!


Yes I believe so, depends what passport you have I have british passport hence I dont need visa ( i mean its visa on arrival) but from some other nationals there might be a procedure to apply for visa before hand... so chk with the omani embassy and make a trip to border and come back either same day or when ever...


----------



## brian monahan (Sep 12, 2011)

ash.naz said:


> @webmongaz: this is the sound advice so far.. i would the same... :clap2:


Yes thats all you have to do very simple and if you want to cover all the bases make sure your car insurance covers you while in oman. most peoples car insurance does not cover driving in oman so its up to you. just be aware of it:


----------



## ala2184 (Oct 6, 2011)

ash.naz said:


> Yes I believe so, depends what passport you have I have british passport hence I dont need visa ( i mean its visa on arrival) but from some other nationals there might be a procedure to apply for visa before hand... so chk with the omani embassy and make a trip to border and come back either same day or when ever...


Actually, I'm in Dubai with a tourist visa. I just applied for a residency visa. 
They told that I have to leave the country (so the tourist visa is no more effective) and then come back with the residency one.
That's why I was wondering if it's really necessary to enter Oman. 
I mean, wouldn't be enough if I just cross the UAE border and then come back?
PS: I'm Tunisian, so I'm quite sure that a visa to Oman is required.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

ala2184 said:


> Actually, I'm in Dubai with a tourist visa. I just applied for a residency visa.
> They told that I have to leave the country (so the tourist visa is no more effective) and then come back with the residency one.
> That's why I was wondering if it's really necessary to enter Oman.
> I mean, wouldn't be enough if I just cross the UAE border and then come back?
> PS: I'm Tunisian, so I'm quite sure that a visa to Oman is required.



buddy, I am not aware of the situations like this hence i do not want to give u rong advice.. sorry... pls wait I am sure someone will for sure get back to u who has more understanding in this..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ala, you would not be able to do a border run. You can check this with your company, but you will need to fly out to another country. Once you have been stamped out, your entry permit/'pink slip' will be submitted at the airport. You will then need to fly back in and go to the visa desk to pick it up and it will be stamped at immigration and you will enter on your new employer's sponsorship. It may be that your 'pink slip' is emailed to you, in which case you do not need to pick up the original, you can print out the copy from the email. Your entry permit cannot be submitted at the airport until you are stamped out of the country on your current visit visa.


----------



## ala2184 (Oct 6, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Ala, you would not be able to do a border run. You can check this with your company, but you will need to fly out to another country. Once you have been stamped out, your entry permit/'pink slip' will be submitted at the airport. You will then need to fly back in and go to the visa desk to pick it up and it will be stamped at immigration and you will enter on your new employer's sponsorship. It may be that your 'pink slip' is emailed to you, in which case you do not need to pick up the original, you can print out the copy from the email. Your entry permit cannot be submitted at the airport until you are stamped out of the country on your current visit visa.


Thank you BedouGirl! I went to hatta yesterday and as you said I had to cross another country (oman). Tunisians can get a visa to oman on arrival, so I got one. They stamped my passeport with entry/exit stamps. When I came back to the UAE border, i used my entry permit.


----------



## ala2184 (Oct 6, 2011)

ash.naz said:


> buddy, I am not aware of the situations like this hence i do not want to give u rong advice.. sorry... pls wait I am sure someone will for sure get back to u who has more understanding in this..


thanks ash.naz! It is necessary to cross another country. I did it to oman thourgh hatta border and then I came back to UAE.


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

*re enter dubai*



ala2184 said:


> Actually, I'm in Dubai with a tourist visa. I just applied for a residency visa.
> They told that I have to leave the country (so the tourist visa is no more effective) and then come back with the residency one.
> That's why I was wondering if it's really necessary to enter Oman.
> I mean, wouldn't be enough if I just cross the UAE border and then come back?
> PS: I'm Tunisian, so I'm quite sure that a visa to Oman is required.


i am in the same boat. plz let me know what procedures did you do to get it done.
i m on tourist visa and my husbnad will sponsor me for residence.
plz its urgent my visa is expiring on 18th of oct .
did you get pink slip entry permit before leaving the country ?


----------



## ala2184 (Oct 6, 2011)

inaaya said:


> i am in the same boat. plz let me know what procedures did you do to get it done.
> i m on tourist visa and my husbnad will sponsor me for residence.
> plz its urgent my visa is expiring on 18th of oct .
> did you get pink slip entry permit before leaving the country ?


Your husband can apply for a residence visa for you and get it in the same day.
You'll get the pink slip regardless of the tourist visa you already have. 
Then drive to Hatta border to get an exit stamp. 
Then drive to the omani border. You'll have to pay AED 200. You tell them that you are going back to the UAE and they will give you an entry and exit stamp at the same time (Just check if you don't need a visa or if you can get one on arrival, depending on your nationality).
When coming back to the UAE, just use your pink slip to enter the country.


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

ala2184 said:


> Your husband can apply for a residence visa for you and get it in the same day.
> You'll get the pink slip regardless of the tourist visa you already have.
> Then drive to Hatta border to get an exit stamp.
> Then drive to the omani border. You'll have to pay AED 200. You tell them that you are going back to the UAE and they will give you an entry and exit stamp at the same time (Just check if you don't need a visa or if you can get one on arrival, depending on your nationality).
> When coming back to the UAE, just use your pink slip to enter the country.


thank you soo much for your quick reply.
i have few more questions.
1- what documents do i need to obtain an entry permit? (my husband will sponsor me, he has his residency visa stamped on his passport but not received his labour card yet, his company will provide an attested copy of labour contart or i guess recept of that document )
2- we didnt sign a lease for apartment, is it necessary to have a tenancy contarct, we actually are on monthly based apartment.

thank you sooo much, for your response.


----------



## ala2184 (Oct 6, 2011)

inaaya said:


> thank you soo much for your quick reply.
> i have few more questions.
> 1- what documents do i need to obtain an entry permit? (my husband will sponsor me, he has his residency visa stamped on his passport but not received his labour card yet, his company will provide an attested copy of labour contart or i guess recept of that document )
> 2- we didnt sign a lease for apartment, is it necessary to have a tenancy contarct, we actually are on monthly based apartment.
> ...


I'm not sure about the information I do have regarding spouse sponsorship. 
I don't want to give wrong information. 
You can check here: Sponsor husband wife Dubai
Good luck!


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

*Visa run from plane*

Hello; i just got my entry permit now i need to do a visa run, my question is.. Do i need a visa for oman , or just buy a ticket for muscat and go there and come back from the same plane same day?

Hhow people do this? They just exit country and come back after few hours ? Thats it?
Plz let me know if you have any info
thn so mcuh


----------



## ala2184 (Oct 6, 2011)

inaaya said:


> Hello; i just got my entry permit now i need to do a visa run, my question is.. Do i need a visa for oman , or just buy a ticket for muscat and go there and come back from the same plane same day?
> 
> Hhow people do this? They just exit country and come back after few hours ? Thats it?
> Plz let me know if you have any info
> thn so mcuh


No need for a flight ticket, you can drive by car.
Entry formalities to Oman depends on your nationality (it can be without visa, with visa on arrival, or prior application for a visa).


----------



## societedubai (Oct 17, 2011)

I have done the trip last year for my family.

If i have good memory, the cost was 200 AED per person for the omani visa. In fact you don't even visit OMAN, at the border, when you aplly for the visa in front of the officer, you just tell him that you go back to Dubai. They perfectly know that and see many many doing this every day. So no big deal.

For the rest, if you have your own car, you should make sure that your insurance coverage includes OMAN, else you have to check with your insurance company. If you rent a car, you have to ask for an exit autorisation of the car, to the rental company, that is the owner of the car. They will give to you, and also certainly have to pay a fee of around 300AED for extra insurance coverage in OMAN ( it is a one week coverage for OMAN ).
Then, you have your own fees of gas and food.


----------

